# Does anyone know what PON on vodafone online Top Up History



## JP1234 (26 Jul 2011)

I put some credit on my son's phone this morning and when I checked it later to make sure it was on there has been an extra €20 credit added with the reference PON. 

Has anyone any clue what this is, checked on the Vodafone website and forums but couldn't find the answer.

Not that he minds the extra credit but would like to know where it has come from.


----------



## Kitty01 (26 Jul 2011)

*vodafone*

Vodafone had an offer recently to double topup credit amounts so I'd say that is where it came from. No idea what PON stanks for though!


----------



## JP1234 (26 Jul 2011)

Oh right thanks. I am on 02 so don't pay attention to vodafone offers - I just do the topping up every 2 months!


----------

